# Vape King - New specials



## Stroodlepuff (2/6/15)

As always we need to make room for some new goodies.

So out with the old and in with the new sale begins.....NOW!

*Mods:*


Mvp 3.0 30W - R600.00 (MVP 3.0 Pro's incoming)
*Tanks:*

Cloutank M4 - R200.00
Vape King Osiris Tank - R65.00 (or R45.00 when buying 2 or more)
*Liquids:*

Bombies and Hurricane Vapor - Only available in store - price to be announced
*RBA's:*

3D atomiser - R300.00
Airek - R249.00
Aris - R100.00 
Fogger V4 - R100.00
HC Atomiser - R200.00
Kayfun Mini 2.1 - R100.00
Onslaught RDA - R250.00
Taifun GS - R150.00
Taifun GT (First one) - R150.00
The Big dripper - R250.00
Tugboat - R200.00
Zenith RDA - R100.00
*Mech Mods:
*

4Nine Mech mod - R250.00
Black Nemesis Clone - R350.00
Cartel Boss 26650 - R550.00
Dimitri Mechanical box mod - R650.00
Nzonic Black & Gold - R100.00
Copper Vertex mod - R300.00

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## VapingSquid (2/6/15)

Awesome prices you have here!

I need to add that the website is looking so much better! Great facelift and very neat!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/6/15)

Thank you


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/15)

Order incoming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/15)

Erm, @Stroodlepuff, would you perhaps have an Aspire K1 lying around? Even a used one without coils?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/6/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Erm, @Stroodlepuff, would you perhaps have an Aspire K1 lying around? Even a used one without coils?


Nope I don't think so. Will scrounge through the graveyard of atties once used for testers tomorrow though  the Et-s is identical though except for the Look.. Incase I don't find one. Will let you know


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Nope I don't think so. Will scrounge through the graveyard of atties once used for testers tomorrow though  the Et-s is identical though except for the Look.. Incase I don't find one. Will let you know


Does the ET-s use the same coil as the K1? I have a buddy that got the wrong coils for his nautilus (20 of them) and he's looking for a tank to put them.

I'd really appreciate it if you could poke around for an old one, I'm gonna pif it to him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/6/15)

Yip the Et-s uses the exact same coil. Will poke around for one tomorrow though


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yip the Et-s uses the exact same coil. Will poke around for one tomorrow though


Awesome 

I'm gonna put my order through so long, I'll wait for you before I do the payment.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/6/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Awesome
> 
> I'm gonna put my order through so long, I'll wait for you before I do the payment.



Searcheed the graveyard this morning, unfortunately there are no K1's left, I will throw in an ET-S from the testers though, will be one of the discontinued flavour ones and will send you a new coil with it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/6/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Searcheed the graveyard this morning, unfortunately there are no K1's left, I will throw in an ET-S from the testers though, will be one of the discontinued flavour ones and will send you a new coil with it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

